# Trouble with hydraulic lift on a 1985 ranch king



## STEVEN L (Sep 11, 2019)

I have a 1985 ranch king with a 3pt hitch.
I can't get the hitch to raise it lowers fine.
It has sat for 4 years but worked fine then..
I was wondering if it could be the pressure in the valve.
Thank you


----------

